# Wartezimmer: Beef Cake FR



## zelar (11. Juni 2012)

So gibt ja für jedes rad nen wartezimemr ausser fürs Fr... also mach ich mal eines...

Ich glaub ich spinne... 
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 19.06.2012
 Und heute (11.6.2012) Bekomm ich eine email wo folgendes Drinne steht:


> Mit dieser Email möchten wir Ihnen einen kurzen Zwischenstand zur weiteren Bearbeitung Ihres Auftrags geben. Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet.  Daher sind leider ab sofort keine Änderungen der Zusammenstellung Ihres Fahrrads mehr möglich.  Zunächst werden alle Komponenten und Teile für Ihr Fahrrad zusammengestellt, für die Montage kontrolliert und vorbereitet. Anschliessend erfolgt die Montage und Endkontrolle Ihres Rades. Bis alle Schritte durchlaufen sind und Ihr Traumbike montiert ist, sind je nach Produktionsaufkommen zwischen 5 und 10 Werktage nach Erhalt dieser Email erforderlich.  Nach Fertigstellung erhalten Sie  von uns automatisch eine Benachrichtigung mit Details zum Versand bzw. zur Abholung in unserer biketown.



Wie geil ist das den? 8 tage vor der zeit gehts schon los.... Denke mal das es diese woche noch gebaut wird... kann man schon nächste woche damit rechnen? muss ich meinen nachbarn bescheid sagen das mein "Päckchen" eventuell etwas schwerer sein könnte?

wie sind eure erfahrungen... wie lange hat es von dieser email bis zum empfang des rades gedauert? kann ich schonmal die kohlen inne hose packen oder ist das noch verfrüht?


----------



## McMatze (12. Juni 2012)

Hi, 
bei mir war der Montagetermin auf 5.06.2012 angesetzt. Im Moment habe ich immernoch den Status "Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung auf den Versand". Das ganze steht da schon seit 1. Woche. Habe gestern mal nachgefragt und die Info bekommen das es in den nächsten zwei tagen versendet wird. Dachte auch es geht ein wenig schneller, aber was soll´s solange es richtig montiert wird ware ich auch gerne 1 Woche länger. 

Was steht bei dir genau?

Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephantiime (12. Juni 2012)

Ich steh kurz davor mir auch ein Beef Cake FR 6 mit Hammerschmidt zu bestellen.
Was für welche habt ihr euch bestellt?


----------



## Bike8 (12. Juni 2012)

Dieses hier: TADA!!


----------



## McMatze (12. Juni 2012)

Meins sollte morgen kommen, wurde heute per Express verschickt.


----------



## Gille84 (12. Juni 2012)

Dann gesell ich mich mal zu euch. Hab mir gestern ein Beef Cake FR 8 in "Anodized Black"  bestellt und hab eben die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
Als vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist bei mir der 18.07.2012 angegeben. Das wird eine verdammt lange Zeit für mich...


----------



## McMatze (13. Juni 2012)

Gille84 schrieb:


> Dann gesell ich mich mal zu euch. Hab mir gestern ein Beef Cake FR 8 in "Anodized Black"  bestellt und hab eben die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> Als vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist bei mir der 18.07.2012 angegeben. Das wird eine verdammt lange Zeit für mich...


 
Bei mir hieß es auch anfang Juli und heute kam der Express mit einem Großen Packet wo ein schönes Beef Cake drinne war . 
Ich denke länger als 3 Wochen musst du nicht warten.


----------



## Gille84 (13. Juni 2012)

McMatze schrieb:


> Bei mir hieß es auch anfang Juli und heute kam der Express mit einem Großen Packet wo ein schönes Beef Cake drinne war .
> Ich denke länger als 3 Wochen musst du nicht warten.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr 
Viel Spaß mit deinem Beef Cake. Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## zelar (13. Juni 2012)

Boar alter... nurnoch maximal 8 tage bis es ankommt.. ich kann es garnet mehr erwarten...


----------



## Janik1234 (16. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich hab mein BC FR2 am 22.05.2012 bestellt und der Montagetermin
ist der 03.07.2012....hat jemand eine ahnung warum das so extrem lange dauert?? 
scheind mir schon ein etwas sehr langer zeitraum zu sein...

Ps. bei dem bisherigen Sommer wäre ich zwar sowieso nicht groß zum biken gekommen, aber ein weinig blöd finde ich das schon


----------



## Bike8 (16. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich nehme mal an Rose hat so viele Bestellungen um dir Ohren, dass sich die Wartezeiten nunmal verlängern...
Ich warte jetzt auch schon EINEN(!!!) Monat auf ein Schaltauge, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte 
Zum Nachlesen der Gechichte: *Klick* http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577960&highlight=beef+cake

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMatze (16. Juni 2012)

Janik1234 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mein BC FR2 am 22.05.2012 bestellt und der Montagetermin
> ist der 03.07.2012....hat jemand eine ahnung warum das so extrem lange dauert??
> ...



Hi,
bei mir ging es deutlich schneller, keine Ahnung warum. Hab am 18.05. Bestellt, diese Woche Mittwoch kam die Überraschung . 

Frag doch einfach mal nach bei deinem Ansprechpartner von Rose. Oder du musst einfach mal überweisen . 

Gruß


----------



## Janik1234 (17. Juni 2012)

ach die wollen auch geld haben?? 
nein spass überwiesen hab ich schon, aber nachfragen werd ich auf jeden fall mal


----------



## zelar (19. Juni 2012)

Das warten hat für mich bald ein Ende. Habe ebend ne Mail erhalten wo drin steht das mein Rad versendet wurde. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange DHL braucht


----------



## zelar (20. Juni 2012)

ES IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gille84 (20. Juni 2012)

Das ging aber schnell  .
Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Teil...


----------



## zelar (20. Juni 2012)

schnell hat mir gefallen....-.- hab fast 2 monate drauf gewartet...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gille84 (20. Juni 2012)

Damit hatte ich ja eigentlich auch den Versand gemeint


----------



## zelar (20. Juni 2012)

Achso, Ja das ging recht schnell. Insgesammt waren 24 H von Abholung bis zur lieferung.... aber aufm Karton standt auch drauf "Express" xD


----------



## Gille84 (24. Juli 2012)

Mein Beef Cake FR 8 ist Gestern Mittag von Rose (per Express) an DHL übergeben worden und heute Mittag unbeschadet bei mir angekommen. 

Bilder gibts dann hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517561&page=61 .

MfG


----------

